# Cylinder Sleeves For 1952 8n



## Jim K (Jun 13, 2004)

Hello, Just found this site and can't seem to get off of it. Just joined a few minutes ago. 
My 1952 8n was burning oil pretty bad so I thought I would take it apart & rebuild the engine. Now, my tractor is scattered in the barn with the block on the engine stand. I've been a truck mecanic my entire life but I need help with the cylinder sleeves. I have a sleeve puller, so how much hassel is it to replace the sleeves my self? The serial number is 8N465860 with a diamond behind the number which (through investigating) is suppose to have cast iron sleeves. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Jim here is a site where the guy is redoing his and he shows how he removed the sleeves. It maybe of some help or if you don't want to try it a good machine shop can do it for you.

http://www.av8rblake.com/tractor/SleevePuller.html


----------

